# La Palma Freeriden



## ScottFrank (1. November 2017)

Hallo Biker,

ich überlege gerade eine Freeride Woche bei Bike' Fun auf La Palma vom 31.01. - 07.02.18 zu buchen.

Das wäre dann mein 4.Aufenthalt auf der Insel um dem Winter hier zu entfliehen.
Da ich mehr zu der Gemeinde gehöre, die ihren Spaß und Endorphine bei der Abfahrt bekommen,
ist die Freeride Woche auch die, mit den geringsten HM zum selber strampeln.

Bike'n Fun kenne ich aus 2011 aber das Problem bei denen kann durch aus schon mal sein,
dass sich zu der Tour nicht die Mindestteilnehmerzahl von 2 anmeldet und man dann schwups,
bei den Kollegen der Enduro Woche mit strampelt.

Daher die Frage, vielleicht noch jemand aus dem Forum vor Ort oder plant zur Zeit genauso wie ich den Trip?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## jedy (1. November 2017)

ich bin vom 20.01. - 03.02. auf der insel, allerdings mach ich kein ganzes event bei bike n fun mit, sondern einzeltouren innerhalb der zwei wochen. habe es die letzten jahre immer so gehalten, dass ich mich zum enduro angemeldet habe und dann spontan vor ort - wenn genügend leute vorhanden waren - auch mal freeride mitgefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (1. November 2017)

Ich überlege auch im Winter mal auf die Kanaren zu fliegen. Allerdings ist das alleine eher ungünstig.
Wenn sich hier ein paar Leute finden würden, dann wäre ich auch interessiert.
Von der Zeit her bin ich flexibel.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Thebike69 (5. November 2017)

Wenn die Flüge über Silvester nicht so Schweine Teuer wären


----------



## timtim (5. November 2017)

Hey Jedy , in dem Zeitraum bin ich auch zu zweit dort , bei Magic Bike , wir sehen uns .....


----------



## Thebike69 (5. November 2017)

timtim schrieb:


> Hey Jedy , in dem Zeitraum bin ich auch zu zweit dort , bei Magic Bike , wir sehen uns .....


Magic Bike ist super


----------



## ScottFrank (6. November 2017)

Ich sehe gerade das Magic Bike und und Bike'n Fun quasi um die Ecke liegen.

Für die, die beide Veranstalter kennen, wo liegen denn hier die Unterschiede bei den Touren usw.?


----------



## Thebike69 (6. November 2017)

ScottFrank schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade das Magic Bike und und Bike'n Fun quasi um die Ecke liegen.
> 
> Für die, die beide Veranstalter kennen, wo liegen denn hier die Unterschiede bei den Touren usw.?


Magic ist etwas intensiver


----------



## berkel (6. November 2017)

jedy schrieb:


> habe es die letzten jahre immer so gehalten, dass ich mich zum enduro angemeldet habe und dann spontan vor ort - wenn genügend leute vorhanden waren - auch mal freeride mitgefahren bin.


Was ist denn da bei Bike'nFun der Unterschied (Enduro/Freeride)?
Ich hatte 2x bei AtlanticCycling gebucht und da waren die (albernen) Bezeichungen im wesentlichen dazu da die Gruppen grob nach Fahrkönnen/Geschwindigkeit einzuteilen. Meist ist man ohnehin schon aus logistischen Gründen die gleichen Trails gefahren. Ok, bei den Singletrailwochen muss man wohl mehr bergauf kurbeln. Die "Hardrock DH Woche"  war für mich einfach Shuttel unterstütztes Endurofahren (kurbeln musste man eh trotzdem noch, LP ist ja kein Bikepark).


----------



## jedy (6. November 2017)

der shuttle-anteil ist bei freeride wesentlich höher, durchaus zwei mal am tag auch in den weiter entfernten ecken. z.b. abholung in los sauces. bei den endurotouren muss man auf jeden fall mehr strampeln.

finde beides gut.

ne ganze woche supertrail brauch ich glaube nicht - das ist schon anstrengend jeden tag so viel runter ..


----------



## ScottFrank (7. November 2017)

Der ganze Spaß steigt und fällt eh zum einen durch die Teilnehmer und den Guide in meinen Augen.

So wie es heute aussieht, werde ich mich bis zum 15.11.17 entscheiden ob ich dann dort sein werde für eine Woche ab dem 31.01.2018.

Denke aber wohl wieder bei dem Anbieter Bike'n Fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottFrank (9. November 2017)

Ist gebucht, vom 31.01. - 07.02.18 - 1 Woche Freeride bei Bike'n Fun.

Falls noch jemand in den geilen Winter nach Spanien entflieht, PN wäre cool ;-)


----------



## Mecka-Joe (14. November 2017)

Ich bin vom 06.01. bis 27.01.2018 auf LP mit Frau, und möchte jeden zweiten oder dritten Tag biken. 
Bei welcher Bike-Station ist man dort gut aufgehoben? Wer hat die besseren Leih-Bikes.
Was muss man beachten wenn man sein eigenes Bike mit nimmt.
Danke schon mal für eure Tipps.
Gruß Mecka-Joe


----------



## jedy (14. November 2017)

für die anderen stationen kann ich nicht sprechen, aber meine erfahrung bei bike n fun war, dass sie sehr flexibel sind - gerade für leute wie dich und mich - die mit familie kommen und nicht die ganzen wochen-events mitfahren.

ich war bisher immer mit eigenem bike auf der insel, habe nen evoc bike travel - klappt super damit.

tipp: bei eurowings kann man für 60 euro jahresgebühr eine kreditkarte beantragen und wenn mit dieser die buchung erfolgt ist sportgepäck umsonst.


----------



## Thebike69 (20. November 2017)

So gebucht von 13-24.12.17 in Los Llanjos
Ist wer Vorort in der Zeit?


----------



## digo (30. November 2017)

Ich bin da Mike


----------



## Thebike69 (30. November 2017)

digo schrieb:


> Ich bin da Mike



Ah, da ist ja alles perfekt. Freue mich dich wieder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (11. Dezember 2017)

Puh noch zwei Tag, dann bin ich endlich in der Sonne von Los Llanjos.
Das Wetter Hier ist ne Katastrophe


----------



## dr.juggles (12. Dezember 2017)

ist noch jemand vom 24.12 bis 03.01 auf la palma?


----------



## Thebike69 (13. Dezember 2017)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist noch jemand vom 24.12 bis 03.01 auf la palma?



Dieses Jahr ausnahmsweise nicht. Sitze gerade im Zug Richtung Frankfurt/Flughafen, fliege am 24ten zurück. War ein Mega Schnäppchen.
Dir viel Spaß auf der Tollen Insel!


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2017)

welcher von den vier anbietern ist zu zu empfehlen? atlantic bekommt immer am meisten beachtung!? viel spaß! danke dir.
bin leider feriengebunden


----------



## Thebike69 (13. Dezember 2017)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welcher von den vier anbietern ist zu zu empfehlen? atlantic bekommt immer am meisten beachtung!? viel spaß! danke dir.
> bin leider feriengebunden



Bin bei Magic Bike das dritte x und jedesmal sehr zufrieden gewesen. War auch schon ohne Guide unterwegs geht auch sehr gut auf Langen Palma, Los Llanjos.


----------



## berkel (13. Dezember 2017)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welcher von den vier anbietern ist zu zu empfehlen? atlantic bekommt immer am meisten beachtung!?


Kommt auch drauf an was du suchst. Die Tourenangebote kenne ich nur von Atlantic Cycling, die würde ich als "professionelle Rundum-Versorgung" bezeichnen. Mir haben die 2x dort Spaß gemacht (hängt auch von der Gruppe ab), wobei mir beim 2. Mal die Guidin etwas zu anstrenged war . Magic LaPalma kenne ich von der Unterkunft, habe da aber keine Touren mitgemacht, würde ich als etwas "lockerer" einschätzen.
Die Lage der Unterkunft ist auch eine Sache. Puerto Naos ist eben ziemlich klein und abgelegen.


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Dezember 2017)

danke euch schonmal. bin in los llanos. da bietet sich ja magic bike an.


----------



## Mealmountain (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich war im November bei bike‘n fun. Ich bin total begeistert. Super Rundumservice, nette Guides, geile Touren und tolle Gruppe. Werde wieder zu denen gehen.


----------



## Thebike69 (15. Dezember 2017)

So denn ersten Tag gestern hinter mir bei Magic Bike, ein super Toller und anspruchsvoller Tag mit einem Super Guide!
Freue mich schon wieder aufs Bike zu steigen
Im Vergleich zu Bike'n fun sind wir viel weniger Leute in einer Gruppe, so das der Guide dich auch immer im Auge hat.
Gruß
Aus La Palma


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. Dezember 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> So denn ersten Tag gestern hinter mir bei Magic Bike, ein super Toller und anspruchsvoller Tag mit einem Super Guide!
> Freue mich schon wieder aufs Bike zu steigen
> Im Vergleich zu Bike'n fun sind wir viel weniger Leute in einer Gruppe, so das der Guide dich auch immer im Auge hat.
> Gruß
> Aus La Palma



und wie ist dein fazit?
war bestimmt blöd auf der insel oder ?![emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (24. Dezember 2017)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> und wie ist dein fazit?
> war bestimmt blöd auf der insel oder ?![emoji16]


Ja, Sau blöd. Fahre deshalb am 29ten nach Finale


----------



## Simon Katsch (24. Dezember 2017)

ja gut finale ist auch kacke[emoji12]

viel spaß!
bei dem wetter sicher das beste was man machen kann...unabhängig vom bikerevier wo man wohnt[emoji2]


----------



## schwed1 (25. Dezember 2017)

Habe vor so Ende Januar Anfang Februar nach la Palma zu fliegen. Bekommt ma da vor Ort auch einen Shuttle ohne dass man im Vorfeld Bucht? Sollte man das bike selber mitnehmen oder ein leihbike mieten? Meine Begleitung möchte nicht in ein Hotel sondern ein Ferienwohnung in einem kleinerem Ort. Gibts so was und wenn ja hat vielleicht jemand eine Adresse!
War noch nie auf der Insel.

Danke Gruß schwed


----------



## ActionGourmet (25. Dezember 2017)

Hier findest Du alles was Du suchst: https://www.atlantic-cycling.de/


----------



## Thebike69 (25. Dezember 2017)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Hier findest Du alles was Du suchst: https://www.atlantic-cycling.de/


Welches Paket hattest du und wo war deine Unterkunft. Was kostet so ne Tour etwa?


----------



## ActionGourmet (26. Dezember 2017)

Die Preise stehen dabei. Die Unterkünfte sind alle in Puerto Naos einem kleinen Dorf an der Ostseite. Dort hast Du meist besseres Wetter. Es gibt mehrere Sandstrände im Umkreis von 4km. Bei Atlantic kannst Du auch Ausflüge ohne Bike buchen. Enduros & E-Bikes mieten. Ich war schon 4mal dort und bin sehr zufrieden. Am einfachsten schreibst Du die mal an. Der Inhaber Philipp ist ein Deutscher. Die Appartments sind alle nicht schlecht. Ich vor 2 Wochen im Los Lajones. Fand ich für den Preis ziemlich gut. Im 3. Stock hat man einen tollen Meerblick incl. Sonnenuntergang. Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast gerne auch PN.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2017)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> Die Preise stehen dabei. Die Unterkünfte sind alle in Puerto Naos einem kleinen Dorf an der Ostseite. Dort hast Du meist besseres Wetter. Es gibt mehrere Sandstrände im Umkreis von 4km. Bei Atlantic kannst Du auch Ausflüge ohne Bike buchen. Enduros & E-Bikes mieten. Ich war schon 4mal dort und bin sehr zufrieden. Am einfachsten schreibst Du die mal an. Der Inhaber Philipp ist ein Deutscher. Die Appartments sind alle nicht schlecht. Ich vor 2 Wochen im Los Lajones. Fand ich für den Preis ziemlich gut. Im 3. Stock hat man einen tollen Meerblick incl. Sonnenuntergang. Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast gerne auch PN.



Ich war schon 4x bei Magic Bike, kenne mich schon etwas aus.
Hatte mir dieses Mal, Gedanken gemacht über die Preise.
Finde das biken in La Palma mittlerweile doch sehr teuer.
Einen Guide brauche ich keinen mehr. Was ich gerne hätte, nur einen Shuttleservice der 2-3 x mich hoch bringt und ich die letzte Tour Richtung Puerto Tasacorte oder Los Llanjos fahre.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Dezember 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Habe vor so Ende Januar Anfang Februar nach la Palma zu fliegen. Bekommt ma da vor Ort auch einen Shuttle ohne dass man im Vorfeld Bucht? Sollte man das bike selber mitnehmen oder ein leihbike mieten? Meine Begleitung möchte nicht in ein Hotel sondern ein Ferienwohnung in einem kleinerem Ort. Gibts so was und wenn ja hat vielleicht jemand eine Adresse!
> War noch nie auf der Insel.
> 
> Danke Gruß schwed



Ich war im November zum vierten Mal bei Bike'n'Fun in Los Llanos und würde wieder hingehen.
Eigenes Rad finde ich besser als Leihrad, allerdings sollte man Bedenken das die Bedingungen auf den Trails dem Rad unter Umständen sehr zusetzen.
Unterkunft unbedingt auf der Westseite der Insel nehmen! Ferienwohnungen gibt es eine Menge. Ich habe immer darauf geachtet, das ich etwas finde, das einigermaßen zentral liegt so das alle Wege zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad zurückgelegt werden können. Das Adjovimar in Los Llanos ist da eine gern empfohlene Adresse.
Los Llanos finde ich generell besser als Puerto Naos (es sei denn, Du willst direkt am Meer wohnen), da es nicht so touristisch und die Anfahrt zu den Trails nicht so weit ist.
Und bevor Du alles einzeln und selbst buchst, schau erstmal auf den diversen Reiseportalen ob Du eine Pauschalreise bekommst. Das ist oft günstiger!
Was die Shuttles betrifft: Angeblich gibt es mittlerweile ein Freeride-Ticket, welches man in diversen Cafes und Bars erwerben kann und mit dem diverse Taxis benutzt werden können. Habe ich allerdings nicht ausprobiert.
Für das erste Mal ist es aber auch kein Fehler, sich guiden zu lassen. Neben Atlantic Cycling, bei denen man wohl ein Komplettpaket im voraus buchen muss und Bike'n'Fun, die recht flexibel sind gibt es auch noch die Bikestation in Puerto Naos.


----------



## schwed1 (26. Dezember 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich war im November zum vierten Mal bei Bike'n'Fun in Los Llanos und würde wieder hingehen.
> Eigenes Rad finde ich besser als Leihrad, allerdings sollte man Bedenken das die Bedingungen auf den Trails dem Rad unter Umständen sehr zusetzen.
> Unterkunft unbedingt auf der Westseite der Insel nehmen! Ferienwohnungen gibt es eine Menge. Ich habe immer darauf geachtet, das ich etwas finde, das einigermaßen zentral liegt so das alle Wege zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad zurückgelegt werden können. Das Adjovimar in Los Llanos ist da eine gern empfohlene Adresse.
> Los Llanos finde ich generell besser als Puerto Naos (es sei denn, Du willst direkt am Meer wohnen), da es nicht so touristisch und die Anfahrt zu den Trails nicht so weit ist.
> ...


Ok dank dir. Weißt vielleicht was ein biketransport kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. Dezember 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ok dank dir. Weißt vielleicht was ein biketransport kostet.


Nein, weiß ich nicht. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das es da einen Pauschalpreis gibt da die Wege doch recht unterschiedlich weit sind.


----------



## Thebike69 (26. Dezember 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Ok dank dir. Weißt vielleicht was ein biketransport kostet.


Mir ist es zu nervig, Koffer, Bikerucksack und Bike zum Bahnhof schleppen dort wieder schauen das ich es im Zug irgendwo unterbringe das es niemanden stört. Dann vom Zug zum Schalter, am Ziel dann noch das passende Taxi finden oder vom Bus abgewiesen zu werden da dieser voll ist.
Leihen finde ich da für 225€ 5+1 Tag ok, und mein Rad wird geschont


----------



## ScottFrank (27. Dezember 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Mir ist es zu nervig, Koffer, Bikerucksack und Bike zum Bahnhof schleppen dort wieder schauen das ich es im Zug irgendwo unterbringe das es niemanden stört. Dann vom Zug zum Schalter, am Ziel dann noch das passende Taxi finden oder vom Bus abgewiesen zu werden da dieser voll ist.
> Leihen finde ich da für 225€ 5+1 Tag ok, und mein Rad wird geschont



Sehe ich genauso, weil das Rad auf La Palma schon extrem ran genommen wird.

Auch wenn ich erst am 31.01.18 anreise aber kann mir einer sagen, welchen Bus ich als Alternative zum Taxi,
vom Airport nach Los Llanos nehmen könnte? Ich komme mit diesem Busplan im Netz irgendwie nicht klar


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Dezember 2017)

ScottFrank schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, weil das Rad auf La Palma schon extrem ran genommen wird.
> 
> Auch wenn ich erst am 31.01.18 anreise aber kann mir einer sagen, welchen Bus ich als Alternative zum Taxi,
> vom Airport nach Los Llanos nehmen könnte? Ich komme mit diesem Busplan im Netz irgendwie nicht klar



Moin, der Busplan ist nicht nur im Netz sehr missverständlich. Ich hatte mich von einem Deutschen Rentner Vorort aufklären lassen müssen.
Bist in einer Privaten Pension?


----------



## ScottFrank (27. Dezember 2017)

Da ich wieder bei Bike and Fun fahre, habe ich mir dieses Male das Hotel hier gegönnt:
http://www.hotel-benahoare.com/

Dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das mit der Anreise vom Airport mache, weil ich lande schon um 11.00 Uhr und hab Zeit satt für die Anreise.


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Dezember 2017)

ScottFrank schrieb:


> Da ich wieder bei Bike and Fun fahre, habe ich mir dieses Male das Hotel hier gegönnt:
> http://www.hotel-benahoare.com/
> 
> Dann muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das mit der Anreise vom Airport mache, weil ich lande schon um 11.00 Uhr und hab Zeit satt für die Anreise.



Das mit dem Linienbus wird bestimmt kein Problem.
Hotel wirkt ja sehr Nobel.
Um die Ecke rum ist Magic Bike, würde da mal zumindest für einen Tag mich Einschreiben. Ist ein ganz anderes Biken. Am besten gleich bei Ankunft hin und nach den unterschiedlichen Touren Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottFrank (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe aber bereits das 5 Tages Programm / Freeriden gebucht und werde wohl an dem freien Tag, einfach mal die Beine hochlegen und die Seele baumeln lassen  oder mir eine Massage gönnen


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2017)

schwed1 schrieb:


> Weißt vielleicht was ein biketransport kostet.


Nachtrag:
Sorry, Du meintest wohl den Transport im Flugzeug? Bei Niki/AB waren es 70€, andere sind möglicherweise billiger. Unter 50€ pro Strecke werden es aber nicht sein.


ScottFrank schrieb:


> welchen Bus ich als Alternative zum Taxi,
> vom Airport nach Los Llanos nehmen könnte?


Die 500 nach Sta Cruz, dann die 300 nach Los Llanos.
Direkt gibt es m.W.n. nicht.


Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ist ein ganz anderes Biken


Inwiefern?


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich war einmal bei Bike'nfun, war ok. Einzig was mich störte war die Gruppen Größe, etwa 10-12 Leute. Bei Magic Bike waren es höchstens 6-7.
Man konnte von den Guides bei Magic Bike viel über Technik, Strecken und Infos der Insel erfahren, das empfand ich bei Bike'n fun nicht so.


----------



## ScottFrank (27. Dezember 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Ich war einmal bei Bike'nfun, war ok. Einzig was mich störte war die Gruppen Größe, etwa 10-12 Leute. Bei Magic Bike waren es höchstens 6-7.
> Man konnte von den Guides bei Magic Bike viel über Technik, Strecken und Infos der Insel erfahren, das empfand ich bei Bike'n fun nicht so.



Das kann ich aber aus dem Jahre 2011 so nicht bestätigen in der Freeride Gruppe.
Wir waren einmal nur zu zweit und sonst immer zu viert plus Guide unterwegs, also perfekt.


----------



## Thebike69 (27. Dezember 2017)

ScottFrank schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber aus dem Jahre 2011 so nicht bestätigen in der Freeride Gruppe.
> Wir waren einmal nur zu zweit und sonst immer zu viert plus Guide unterwegs, also perfekt.



Lag wohl an der Zeit 25.12-06.01. ist in La Palma Ausnahmezustand.
Letzte Woche kam Bike'n fun mit Bus und einem etwa 14er Fahrradträger


----------



## ScottFrank (27. Dezember 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die 500 nach Sta Cruz, dann die 300 nach Los Llanos.
> Direkt gibt es m.W.n. nicht.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2017)

ScottFrank schrieb:


> Das kann ich aber aus dem Jahre 2011 so nicht bestätigen in der Freeride Gruppe.
> Wir waren einmal nur zu zweit und sonst immer zu viert plus Guide unterwegs, also perfekt.



Ich habe da schon verschiedenes erlebt; bei der einen Tour war die Zusammenstellung der Gruppen unglücklich, ein anderes Mal war die Gruppe wirlich zu groß.

Dieses Jahr Anfang November waren wir an vier Tagen inkl. Guide zu fünft, einmal 12 - da waren dann aber auch zwei Guides dabei. Insgesamt also alles gut.



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche kam Bike'n fun mit Bus und einem etwa 14er Fahrradträger



Aus dem Bus machen sich dann ggfs. drei verschiedene Gruppen auf den Weg...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Dezember 2017)

Wir haben paar mal in der Nähe von San Nicolas gewohnt und sind dann mit dem Bike nach El Paso gefahren, wo wir uns von der Bikestation haben an der Tanke auflesen lassen. Das war eigentlich immer recht unkompliziert. Die haben uns halt dann bis zu den Dünen oder zum Pilar mitgenommen. Das könnte man sicher auch mit privaten Taxidiensten organisieren. Bei uns ist das jetzt leider schon etliche Jahre her, daher kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern, was das gekostet hat bzw. wären die Preise eh nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## digo (28. Dezember 2017)

Wenn jemand richtig gut gewartete Mietbikes braucht oder einen Service mit super Beratung: https://www.emotion-cycling.com/
Bei Magic Bike kann man auch nur Shuttle buchen, auf dem El Pilar geht es schon für 12Euro, auf dem Roque 30-35Euro....


----------



## Mooglie (9. Januar 2018)

bin ab 3. März für 2 Wochen auf La Palma zum Freeriden und suche noch Gleichgesinnte für Sachen wie Kante West und ähnlich. bin in Los Llanos

Mooglie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max HBS (14. Januar 2018)

Mooglie schrieb:


> bin ab 3. März für 2 Wochen auf La Palma zum Freeriden und suche noch Gleichgesinnte für Sachen wie Kante West und ähnlich. bin in Los Llanos
> 
> Mooglie



Ich fliege am 27. rūber. Könnte man sich vor Ort treffen für ne Runde.


----------



## Mooglie (16. Januar 2018)

Max HBS schrieb:


> Ich fliege am 27. rūber. Könnte man sich vor Ort treffen für ne Runde.



@Max HBS - hast ne pn


----------



## dr.juggles (16. Januar 2018)

bin auch nochmal vom 4-11 februar drüben


----------



## ScottFrank (19. Januar 2018)

Ich bin ja vom 31.01. - 07.02.18 vor Ort und habe das Event Freeride gebucht.

Aktueller Stand ist, dass ich der einzige freerider bin, plus 2 Enduris 

Also doch perfekt, eine kleine und feine 3er Gruppe


----------



## dr.juggles (19. Januar 2018)

viel spass!


----------



## Fischkopp_Jacob (25. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ab dem 3.3.2018 bis 24.3. mit Frau, Kind und Bike auf La Palma in Los Llanos. Suche auch noch Gleichgesinnte zum gemeinsam radeln, shutteln und shredden. Bin für jeden Spaß zu haben, muss bloß halbwegs heil nach Hause kommen, sonst gibt's Ärger mit der Frau  Freue mich über PN.

Gruß, Jacob


----------



## dr.juggles (26. Februar 2018)

finden sich immer nette mitfahrer vor ort! mach dir kein kopf


----------



## outfaced (16. April 2018)

Mal ne Frage ... hatte jemand schon die Ranger in dem National park getroffen und wie haben die reagiert ?
Offiziell ist eigentlich für Biker viel verboten ... Ostkante, Westkante, Ruta de los Volcanes. Trotzdem fahren viele da.


----------



## Speedskater (5. März 2019)

Servus,
Wir (2 Biker) sind von 25.03. bis 08.04.2019 auf La Palma, Westseitem Nähe Los Llanos
Wer ist denn in der Zeit noch auf der Insel, zwecks gemeinsamen Shuttles.
Ich habe da so paar Touren vorbereitet.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

